# Straylight - a Granular Library on Steroids by Native Instruments Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 2, 2019)

*Straylight - a Granular Library on Steroids by Native Instruments Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/06...ary-on-steroids-by-native-instruments-review/


*Straylight by Native Instruments Review*
Straylight which is under review today is a very unprecedented library for a composer that need to reach out for cinematic granular tones and rumbling sounds. This library and the possibility to combine selected and matched sounds results in an instrument on its own right with a lot of individual character and sound.






Frank Elting who is the genius behind the product concept, design, recording, programming, and production did send a review copy with no strings attached.

*Sound*
Straylight is a granular library on steroids. One of the distinct features of this library is the individual sound content which fits the granular synth and was recorded and processed with a lot of care, attention, and dedication.

*Content and Presets*
The producing team spent an excess of time creating, recording, processing, mixing, tweaking every single sound. This effort was put in to allow you to have access to a treasury full of great origins. What makes this library so special is that the vibe, tone, and characters are playing exceptional and are very easy to use and most important fit into a mix. The result of this process is above 360 different balanced sound sources for the granular and sample modules. Easy to access by over 300 included presets. The presets have been created by Arovane, Andreas Koslik, Andre Ettema, Joerg Huettner, Jeremiah Savage, Ksenija Ladic, Noah Pred, Tommaso De Donatis, Kabuki, Stewart Walker, John Valasis, Angelos Liaros, Alexander Hacke, Jonathan Kranz, and Frank Elting.





The granular engine allows you to perform the selected source into a compelling and specific vibe. The engine assures that your results sound excellent with lush, pure timbres with the fundamental character of the source sounds which sonically evolve over time. The resulting vibe can change in time and pitch and still maintain the quality of the sounds used. With this engine, you can vastly magnify in intensity and extent without reducing their sound character or shape.

Read the Full Review on StrongMocha:
*Straylight - a Granular Library on Steroids by Native Instruments Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/06...ary-on-steroids-by-native-instruments-review/


----------



## idematoa (Aug 8, 2019)

*01 - NI - Noire Felt*
*02 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Nightmarez
03 - AS - LABS - Choir*


----------



## dobro (Aug 22, 2019)

beautiful. love granular sounds.


----------

